# Commencal Ramones 20 Tuning



## LockeTirol (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute

habe meinem Sohn zum 5. Geburtstag ein neues Bike getauscht. Leider ist es ihm noch etwas zu groß, Na ja macht nix, so bleibt noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Tunen 

Folgende Maßnahmen habe ich noch vor bzw. sind schon umgesetzt:

- Reifen Mow Joe vorn und hinten Shredder -500g
- Schwalbe SL Schläuche -100g
- Leichter LRS mit Sun Ringle Superlight Naben und Alex Felgen -500g
- Carbon flat bar und kurzer Vorbau -100g
- Sram XG999 Kasette 9 fach -150g
- Rennrad Schaltwerk -150g
- XT 9 fach Trigger -0
- Spinner Air oder White Bros Gabel -300g
- AEST Pedale -150g
- Redline Jr Kurbel und Ti Lager -300g
- Tune Stütze -200g
- Odyssey Junior Race Sattel -100g
- Superstar Components Schnellspanner -0
- Mini V-Brakes und leichte V-Brakes -100g

So komme ich auf ca. 8,5kg mit Federgabel. Was meint ihr dazu? 

Und so sieht es zur Zeit aus...


----------



## Taurus1 (2. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht für mit Federgabel! Schöne Sachen verbaut.

Was war denn das Original Gewicht? Bin zu faul zum zusammenrechnen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. Mai 2013)

Noch ist es ja nicht so weit. Hier mal die Gewichte der Serienteile. Die haben auch nichts was superschwer ist ausgelassen


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2013)

Saubere Aufstellung.

Gute 2,5 kg gespart. Gut gemacht.


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Mai 2013)

So, zum Thema Bremsen benötige ich Euren Rat. ich bin mir nicht sicher, soll ich leichte Mini V-Brakes - würde ca. 100g sparen - oder superleichte V-Brakes ala AEST bzw. KCNC verbauen. Die würden ca. 150g sparen. Kosten allerdings auch über 100 EUR komplett.

Hat schon mal jemand AEST, XLC Pro SL oder KCNC Bremsen inkl. Hebel am Kinderbike getestet?


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Juni 2013)

So, die ersten Tuningteile sind eingetroffen:

Carbon lenker 100g
50mm Vorbau 125g
Tune Stütze 150g
Odyssey Junior Sattel 200g
XLC Pro SL Bremshebel 80g

Alles aus dem Bikemarkt


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juni 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Odyssey Junior Sattel 200g



Toll, ist das wohl ein (seltenerweise) leichter reiner Kindersattel?

Preis und Bezugsquelle?

Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juni 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Alles aus dem Bikemarkt


Neu z.B. hier.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juni 2013)

Danke, Trifi!

Wieso isn der eigentlich so leicht, trotz Chromoly-Streben und fetter Polsterung?
Rein nur vom Inserat her hätt ich den für sackschwer gehalten...


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Das Gewicht habe ich nachgewogen. Der ist allerdings auch sehr klein im vergleich.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Juni 2013)

Redline Kurbel, TA Kettenblatt und Control Tech Titan Innenlager montiert. Als nächstes kommt X0 Grip Shift, SLX Kassette und X9 Schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (18. Juni 2013)

Habe ich schon erwähnt, ein saugeiles Rad


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Juni 2013)

Danke. Habe heute übrigens die neuen Laufräder geholt. 1170g der satz


----------



## Kingprawnx (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal : "Sehr sehr schönes Rad" cooles Projekt ! 

auch wenn ich absoluter Neuling im Tuning von Rädern bin möchte ich bald einige Teile an dem neuen Radel von meinem Sohn ändern.

Er bekommt diese Woche ein Orbea MX 20 Team ca.9,3 kg.
Würde gerne den Vorbau, evtl. Lenker und auch die Bremsgriffe zwecks besserer Geo verändern. Evtl. hat jemand ja Ahnung von den Einbaumaßen, sind es normale Größen die da verbaut werden ? 
Was könnte man da machen, dachte mir evtl. gebrauchte Teile aus dem Bikemarkt wenns passen würde ? Wobei es mir erstmal mehr auf die Geo ankommt, wenn das Gewicht dabei unter 9kg fällt auch gut .
Wie gesagt bin Neuling, möchte aber meinem Sohnemann auch was gutes auf die Räder stellen.

Grüße vom Niederrhein

David


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Juni 2013)

Falls er dir zu gesteckt drauf sitzt, kürzerer Vorbau, evtl. mit größerem Winkel, damit der Lenker höher kommt.


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Juni 2013)

Schick! 

aber bitte tausch die Vorderradnabe! Z.B. mit sowas: KlickerKlacker.

_Update:_
Besser die hier: Ist 16 Loch, dann kannst Du die alte Felge nehmen und nur jedes zweite Loch einspeichen. Reicht für ein 20" Radl locker aus!


----------

